

Things I learned at JavaOne 2012 - javinpaul
http://blog.idrsolutions.com/2012/10/5-key-things-i-learnt-at-javaone2012/

======
adamc
He may have learned things from going, but I didn't learn much from reading
the post because it contained few specifics. Oracle is spending lots of money
on Java? OK... on what? Etc.

------
jarek-foksa
> JavaFX is now a very serious option for client development

I wouldn't be surprised if Oracle killed JavaFX next year. I can't think of
any serious project that would rely on it. Requiring users to download whole
Java JRE is not a viable option any more.

~~~
hugh4life
You just bundle the JRE... Oracle has their own tool to do that now.

[https://blogs.oracle.com/talkingjavadeployment/entry/packagi...](https://blogs.oracle.com/talkingjavadeployment/entry/packaging_improvements_in_jdk_7)

I think JavaFX will be pretty great.

Personally though, I think I'll be using node-webkit for my desktop apps.

<https://github.com/rogerwang/node-webkit>

~~~
jarek-foksa
You won't be able to submit such app to Windows 8 Store, Chrome Web Store, iOS
App Store, Android Market and you will very likely run into problems when
submitting it to Mac App Store because of process sandboxing and restrictions
on private APIs.

Users will be pissed off because your app starts slowly, does not integrate
well with system services and takes a lot of disk space.

I would just use native code for implementation of platform-specific features
(e.g. filesystem access, window management, dock icon, settings manager),
everything else could be done inside WebView. This way you can cover all
possible platforms including regular web browsers.

~~~
hugh4life
1\. If you're not making consumer apps, Java is just fine... 2\. If you are
making consumer apps, trying to go native and put everything through a WebView
is just dumb.

~~~
jarek-foksa
WebView-based apps might look a bit crappy compared to fully native apps, but
the ultimate goal is to make as many consumers as possible buy your product.
Depending on JRE is defenitely not going to help you reach that goal.

------
Dzidas
Biased opinion - Java fan dreaming about bright future of Java.

~~~
juusto
sour grapes much?

Let's tell that to Google because I heard that Android and GWT will be a
failure.

